# failed install flashplayer

## chenylex

localhost ~ # emerge www-plugins/adobe-flash

 * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] media-fonts/liberation-fonts-2.00.1  USE="X -fontforge" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/nss-3.15.3.1  USE="-utils" 

[ebuild  N     ] www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.332  USE="kde sse2 (-debug) (-selinux)" ABI_X86="64 -32 (-x32)" 

The following license changes are necessary to proceed:

 (see "package.license" in the portage(5) man page for more details)

# required by www-plugins/adobe-flash (argument)

>=www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.332 AdobeFlash-11.x

Use --autounmask-write to write changes to config files (honoring

CONFIG_PROTECT). Carefully examine the list of proposed changes,

paying special attention to mask or keyword changes that may expose

experimental or unstable packages.

localhost ~ # 

i do not know how to deal with it!

----------

## 666threesixes666

(as root)

echo "www-plugins/adobe-flash AdobeFlash-11.x" >> /etc/portage/package.license

emerge -av adobe-flash

exit

(exit back to unprivileged user)

----------

## fturco

 *chenylex wrote:*   

>  * IMPORTANT: 1 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items.

 

Portage also suggests you to run:

```
eselect news read
```

This is for reading important Gentoo news items (not related to your problem, though).

----------

